# Vista CD verloren



## pampam (8. November 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Mein Bruder hat seine Windows Vista CD verloren (Home Basic, 32Bit).
Ich selbst habe Vista Home Premium (64Bit). Von daher kann ich wohl kaum meine CD nehmen
und seinen Key eingeben (der glücklicherweiße auf seinem Laptop klebt).
Also, ich habe die Vista CD, auf der ja ausdrücklich steht "enthält nur 64bit Software" und eine CD,
auf der "OEM Preinstallation Kit" steht.

Jetzt zu Frage:
Kann ich mit der OEM CD vielleicht was anfangen, und zu wasa genau ist die gedacht?
Und falls die mir bei dem Problem nicht hilft, was kann ich tun?


Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

Jede VISTAversion hat alle Versionen enthalten bei der Installation müsstest du 
Sie auswählen können.

Auch kannst du den Key bei der Installation weglassen MS fragt bei der Aktivierung spätestens danach.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (8. November 2008)

Aber auf meiner CD steht ja ausdrücklich "Enthält nur 64-Bit Software"
und er hat nur den key für Home Basic 32Bit.
Und selbst wenn er damit die 64Bit version benutzen könnte, würde es nichts bringen (bei mir sind direkt nach dem Hochfahren ca 1300mb Arbeitsspeicher belegt, von 4Gb... er hat gerademal 1Gb in seinem Laptop)


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

Kann er sich nicht ihrgendwo von ienem Freund die Cd leihen.
er muss ja nicht den Key mitgeben nur die CD oder brennt die CD.

Bei der Installation einfach das Keyfeld freilassen.
Das geht übrigens bei XP ab SP3 auch.

Oder weil erj a den Key hat bei MS anrufen.
Das kostet aber bis zu 25 Euro (Versand+Bearbeitung).
MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (8. November 2008)

Ne, ich kenne keinen, der auch Vista hat (alle findens scheiße... aber ist n anderes Thema).
Hmm... bei MS anrufen wäre meine letzte Wahl (weils ja was kosten wird).
Ich warte erst mal ab, was noch so für Antworten kommen. Wir brauchen die CD auch nicht schon die nächsten Tage,
sondern wir wollten einfach mal in nächster Zeit die Festplatte formatieren und damit das Chaos darauf beseitigen.


----------



## Ogil (8. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Jede VISTAversion hat alle Versionen enthalten bei der Installation müsstest du
> Sie auswählen können.


Das ist nicht richtig. Sowohl die OEM-CDs als auch die normal im Laden zu erwerbenden enthalten entweder das 32-Bit- oder das 64-Bit-Vista (und den entsprechenden Hinweis, wie vom TE schon zitiert). Man kann entsprechend auch nix auswaehlen. Was Microsoft allerdings anbietet ist, sich gegen eine Bearbeitungsgebuehr die jeweils andere Version (also z.B. die 64-Bit-Version) schicken zu lassen.

Zur Loesung des Problems: Entweder bei MS eine Ersatz-CD anfordern oder aber einfach von einem Kumpel die CD nutzen und entsprechend mit dem richtigen Key registrieren.


----------



## Wagga (9. November 2008)

Sry, dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich meine nicht 64bit und 32 bit sondern die Versionen:
Home Basics
Home Premium
Business
Ultimate 

Man kann beim Setup auch ne höherwertige Installieren, hat man aber den Key nicht dafür
ist sie nach 30 Tagen unnütz.
Du kannst also egal welche 32bit Version es von VISTA ist dann beim Setup deine zum Key passende auswählen.
Sry, das dies nicht klar und verständlich war.
Zu mindestens wars bei meiner Upgrade SB- Version so.


----------

